# Is Enertrac Corp. legit?



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone bought an Enertrac motor lately?

Their website says almost nothing about what they sell. 
http://enertrac.net/product.php#b

No motor curves or motor specs...they show only one motor (a dual 602/603) and from what I understand, the solitary price that they show is not for that dual motor, it is for a single one.

They have not answered my emails, and I see in another thread (a year ago) that they didn't answer someone else's, either.
https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=892185&highlight=Enertrac#post892185

What's up with this company? 
Are they really in business? 
Do they sell more than just the dual motors; i.e. a single motor?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

See my post on elmoto, they're a legit company that has been around since at least before 2009 (when I met Mark at an electric motorcycle race). 

Maybe call the number on the site?


----------

